# Turkey can't stand



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

The turkey can't keep his balance when standing. If I hold him up he can support his weight but has no balance what so ever. He is eating, drinking and pooping fine (just all over his legs as he can not stand). He lays beside the food and water dishes so he can reach. He was running with the geese until they decided to beat him up/ over clean him. I'm not sure which but they did plick all his feathers off his back.

Is this some disease symptom or stress from the geese? I only have the one turkey and all the rest of the poultry are fine. Any thought are welcome. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like he's in shock. Keep him warm, drinking, eating. Add some cayenne to the food, cider vinegar to the water. 

It could also be that when they beat up on him that they broke something inside. he may not be able to move his legs.

You could make a sling to help him stand up, if you're so inclined. Like those bouncy hangy things they put on babies to help them stand up.

I'd give him a day and see how he progresses.


----------



## Bfly Farmer (Aug 8, 2006)

I had the exact same thing happen last week to one of our toms. I penned him separately. Put food and water in with him and within 3 days he was standing. I left him in the pen for another 24 hours and then released into into the flock (watching carefully). He is doing great - still alittle off, but improving every day.

So I definitely second the watching for a few days. You never know. Good luck!


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if the geese beat him up or over cleaned him and accidentally pulled all his feathers out.

Today is the 3rd day. The first day he went by himself he could still stand and walk. the second day he was down.He is alert and normal every other way. I'm going to see what happens and let nature run it's course.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I had it happen to a hen, but the culpret was a dog. It happened last fall, and I did what you are doing. She survived the winter with no feathers on her back, or tail. She still has no feathers or really even skin on her back, but she is friendly, laid a ton of eggs, and even hatched one out this year.


----------

